# Evolution of British maths teaching



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Evolution of British maths teaching



1. Teaching Maths In 1970 
A logger sells a truckload of lumber for £100. His cost of production is 4/5 of the price. What is his profit? 

2. Teaching Maths In 1980
A logger sells a truckload of lumber for £100. His cost of production is 4/5 of the price, or £80. What is his profit?

3. Teaching Maths In 1990
A logger sells a truckload of lumber for £100. His cost of production is £80. Did he make a profit? 

4. Teaching Maths In 2000
A logger sells a truckload of lumber for £100. His cost of production is £80 and his profit is £20. Your assignment: Underline the number 20.

5. Teaching Maths In 2007
A logger cuts down a beautiful forest because he is selfish and inconsiderate and cares nothing for the habitat of animals or the preservation of our woodlands. He does this so he can make a profit of £20. What do you think of this way of making a living? Topic for class participation after answering the question: How did the birds and squirrels feel as the logger cut down their homes? (There are no wrong answers. )

6. Teaching Maths 2017
Ø£ Ø§Ù„Ù…Ø³Ø¬Ù„ ØªØ¨ÙŠØ¹ Ø­Ù…ÙˆÙ„Ù‡ Ø´Ø§Ø­Ù†Ø© Ù…Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø®Ø´Ø¨ Ù…Ù† Ø§Ø¬Ù„ 100 Ø¯ÙˆÙ„Ø§Ø±. ØµØ§Ø­Ø¨ ØªÙƒÙ„Ù�Ø© Ø§Ù„Ø§Ù†ØªØ§Ø¬ Ù…Ù† Ø§Ù„Ø«Ù…Ù†. Ù…Ø§ Ù‡Ùˆ Ø§Ù„Ø±Ø¨Ø­ Ù„Ù‡ØŸ


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This is an example of 'below the line' racism and should not be tolerated on this or any other forum.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> This is an example of 'below the line' racism and should not be tolerated on this or any other forum.


Maybe so, but it's just the sort of joke Omid Djalili tells, and it's considered OK coming from him.

Curious??????


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Why do people have to turn a joke into racism? I'm a Scot and have been the butt of many jokes over the years from being "tight" to being nicknamed Jock. I don't take offense at this or consider myself racially abused. They are *JOKES* and should be treated as such.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

My definition of a joke may therefore be different from other people's


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

I apologise if I have offended anyone, it is not my intention. As has been stated previously it is a joke forum and it is impossible to please all the people all the time.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Well *I* liked it!

Don't worry and keep 'em coming. There is always someone who will take offence where none is intended.

I am also a Scot and agree with KSEBRUCE. Also I am not and never have been racist.

Ian
Founder Member of get the sassenachs oot a Scotland Party :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

I liked it!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

camperian said:


> Also I am not and never have been racist.
> 
> Ian
> Founder Member of get the sassenachs oot a Scotland Party :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bloody Scots - can't even speak English well enough to deliver a proper insult. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Haggis and 'neeps is one of my favourite meals though, so they can't be *all *bad. :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

MalanCris said:


> I apologise if I have offended anyone, it is not my intention. As has been stated previously it is a joke forum and it is impossible to please all the people all the time.


It *is* offensive because it's so accurate. Well, more depressing than offensive.

I guess line 6 is considered offensive by some, but think about it, we have schools in England where teaching in foreign languages is happening. If *anything* but English is being taught in a foreign language then all we are going is stoking up racial tension.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

OK will someone explain to this thicky what the joke is.

To me the first few questions imply that the standard of arithmetic is falling (no it is not maths) the last implies that in 2007 the questions will be in a form of arabic script but given that lots of languages are written in this sort of script including those of non-arabic languages such as Persian, Urdu, Pashto, Baloch, Malay, Balti, Brahui, Panjabi (in Pakistan), Kashmiri, Sindhi (in Pakistan), Uyghur (in China), Kazakh (in China), Kyrgyz (in China), Azerbaijani (in Iran) and Kurdish its difficult to decide which except to say that the 100 would almost certainly be written in the script too. 

So where is the joke? All I can see is the back story that all students will be using this script or it will be commonplace here by 2017. Another 'I'm not a racist but' story ..........


----------



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

This is A JOKE!! 

If the more "PC" amongst us see it as 'below the line' racism', perhaps you would indicate which specific race?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

... not to mention how advanced the maths is that they're teaching in primary schools now. There is a common misconception that our children are either becoming more stupid, or that the teaching is being dumbed down. Nothing could be further from the truth, and I suspect that the lack of intellectual capability stems more from socio-psychological effects than either the teaching or the learning.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

shackman said:


> This is A JOKE!!
> 
> If the more "PC" amongst us see it as 'below the line' racism', perhaps you would indicate which specific race?


Hi

PC is saying one thing when you mean another my comments are not PC just correct IMO.


----------



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

Can I ask again which specific race has been maligned?


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

camperian said:


> Founder Member of get the sassenachs oot a Scotland Party :lol: :lol: :lol:


All you have to do is ensure Blair and Brown stay north of the border and this will happen automatically.

We'll be ever so grateful down here


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

hilldweller said:


> camperian said:
> 
> 
> > Founder Member of get the sassenachs oot a Scotland Party :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Nay bither Jimmy!

Jess gie us a wee donation aboot 3 pints o' heavy will dae the noo   

Och aye

Ian


----------

